
Questions I'm asking in interviews - curtis
https://jvns.ca/blog/2013/12/30/questions-im-asking-in-interviews/
======
greenyoda
Note: from 2013.

Original discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6989179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6989179)

